# Can anyone help Identify these motors???



## gunlocators (Feb 27, 2007)

I have 3 motors I got in a trade curious the turns they maybe
Motor 1 : Matrix Technology TQx2000 version 7.5R
Motor 2 : Matrix Technology TQx2000 version 6.5R
Motor 3: Just says Midnight on the CAN


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Have you taken the first 2 apart? They sound to be an Integy modified motor of some type. If you take the armature out of the can they may have a marking etched or painted on the armature of what turn/wind they are. The third motor sounds to be a Trinity Midnight stock motor.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

The Matrix motors were produced by Integy, you might try their tech forum to see what turn/wind those are. The Midnight is a 27 turn single stock motor, made by Trinity the next version was the Midnight 2.


----------



## wacko (Sep 18, 2003)

These motors came out around '96


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I remember the Midnight, it was a great running motor back in the late 90's.

Jerry


----------

